# New MasterBuilt Propane Smoker - Breaking it in, modifications, etc...



## hfactor (Jul 17, 2011)

Just purchased the Masterbuilt propane smoker from Bass Pro, breaking it in as we speak.   









So far, the lowest temperature I’ve achieved is in the 250 degree range.   I can’t imagine needing the side insulation as I want to be able to get this unit down to the 200 degree range for smoking fish.   I’m using a 7” cast Iron pan for my chips/chunks.   This seems to be working just fine so far.   








I’ve followed the various threads about modifications, not sure the needle valve for reduce temperatures is the safest method to accomplish this… any recommendations on reducing temps?  Anyone had luck with the needle valve change?

The following photo shows the venting of this unit at the top.   Probably could add an additional vent on the top of the unit?  Additional vents might help with temperature reduction/control?

  

  

  

  

Thanks


----------



## meateater (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats on the new smoker, just a caution don't go by the therm on the door. There known to be off sometimes as much as 40 degrees.


----------



## hfactor (Jul 17, 2011)

Using a wireless thermometer to verify temperature....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounds like you have it dialed in.


----------

